# looking for crew offshore galveston 35 bertram you pay cost only deep sea fishing



## wraysimpson (May 8, 2005)

Looking for a crew to pay cost of offshore fishing trip on my 35 ft. Bertram sportfish you bring what you eat and drink, one day two or three. four people max. fish for King, Ling, dolphin, marlin, sail. snapper in season. we can go up to 120 miles. you pay for fuel and bait. call me at 832-721-4280


----------



## Rockportraider (Jan 31, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I am very interested, can you pm more details please.


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## bigfish210 (Mar 6, 2006)

*fish*

We'd love to go. We have flexible schedules.


----------



## BrittLeaE (Apr 15, 2008)

My husband and I are available this weekend, are you still looking??


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I sent a PM on Monday - I have several people and we would be very interested sometime in the near future. Thanks


----------

